# 144hz nur bei Shootern sinnvoll oder auch bei Rollenspielen (Ark)?



## Bluestar123 (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir schon Komponenten für einen Eigenbau PC heraus gesucht (manches steht noch nicht zu hundert Prozent fest, hab dazu auch einen Thread eröffnet) und bin noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Monitor.

Er sollte ein IPS Pannel und Ergonomiefunktionen haben und zwischen 27 und 28 Zoll groß sein.

Ich habe dabei an WQHD mit 144hz (oder mehr) oder 4K mit 60hz gedacht. Bei WQHD intressiert mich der ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  besonders mit 165hz und G-Sync. In Foren lese ich fast immer, dass 144hz bei Shootern sinnvoll sind. Ich spiele aber keine Shooter sondern mehr MMO's vorallem Ark. 

Würdet ihr bei Ark einen WQHD 144hz oder 4K 60hz kaufen? Und dabei mit oder ohne G-Sync? Auf Epic kann ich notfalls verzichten aber High soll aufjedenfall drin sein.

4K wär schon echt Hammer aber ich hab Bedenken das meine Graka das nicht packen würde und die Framerate in die Knie geht. Grade beim Hardwarefresser Ark. 

Graka: GTX 1080
RAM: 16 GB
CPU: i7 8700k oder i5 8600k ( noch nicht sicher)

Also sind die 144hz nur für Shooter oder auch bei Rollenspielen sinnvoll. Und könnte mein System 4K überhaupt bei Ark auf High stemmen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2018)

Die 144hz-Beführworter werden Dir erklären, dass es sogar am Desktop ein Vorteil ist.

4k: Und warum hast Du Bedenken? Deine Graka kann DSR und Du kannst es ausprobieren, anstatt Bedenken haben zu müssen.
<-- würde 4K kaufen^^

Und mit den 16GB hast Du keine Bedenken sobald genügend Dinos in den Gehegen stehen?
[ARK] Massive RAM-Probleme - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Bluestar123 (2. Januar 2018)

Weil ich schon oft gelesen habe das sogar eine 1080 ti an ihre Grenzen kommen kann. Und 4k hat nunmal das vierfache an Pixeln statt Full HD.

Ok daran hab ich noch nicht gedacht. ^^ Also sollten besser 32 GB her?

Und hättest du bei 4K einen Vorschlag für einen Monitor? Sollte nicht über 800 € gehen.


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2018)

Öhm....
40" Iiyama. Wird von den meisten als zu groß abgelehnt.
Hat dafür nicht die üblichen Probleme der Gamer-Monitore (BLB, Clowding), ist dafür keine Rakete.


Und ...
man bekommt jede Graka klein. Du hast es mit den Reglern in der Hand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluestar123 (2. Januar 2018)

Ok aber 40 Zoll ist mir dann ein bisschen zu groß. ^^ Maximal 28 Zoll und und nicht kleiner als 27 Zoll mit IPS und Ergonomiefunktionen hab ich mir vorgestellt.

Was haltest du von dem hier? ASUS PB27UQ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2018)

Ich würde eine hohe Bildwiederholrate immer der höheren Auflösung vorziehen.
Von den grossen VA UHD Monitoren halte ich nichts, stehe nicht so auf flimmernde Spiegel und ich bevorzuge sonst immer VA.


----------



## Noname1987 (2. Januar 2018)

Du findest hier zwei Meinungen vor: Hz vor Auflösung und vice versa. Das ist so subjektiv, dass dir nur in den Laden gehen und ausprobieren bleibt.


----------



## Nazzy (2. Januar 2018)

ich hatte letztens mal wieder 60 hz ausprobiert  und es "ruckelte" und fühlte sich alles zäh an. Solange du den Unterschied nicht kennst, ist alles gut, aber mehr HZ fühlt sich nach ner gewissen Zeit einfach " smoother" an.



> dass dir nur in den Laden gehen und ausprobieren bleibt.



joa, auch ne Option


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2018)

Nutzt einem bloss bei 144Hz nicht viel, wenn da kein passendes Material oder der Monitor gar nur mit 60Hz läuft.


----------



## Noname1987 (2. Januar 2018)

Dann heißt es Verkäufer außerhalb der Stoßzeit bitten ein entsprechendes zuspielgerät einmal anzuschließen. Mit Glück machen sie es.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Januar 2018)

Ein Zwischending wäre ein 32" in UHD. Die Größe ist super wenn man sich einfach entspannt zurücklehnen und dabei trotzdem ein sehr immersives Spielerlebnis haben möchte.

Meine Empfehlung wäre folgender

Samsung LU32H850UMUXEN 81,28 cm LCD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Btw, ich selber spiele auch eher RPG's oder SP-Action-Titel und bevorzuge eher schärfere Details als schnelle Bilder, wobei mir persönlich 60fps auch schon butterweich vorkommt.


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2018)

Nazzy schrieb:


> ich hatte letztens mal wieder 60 hz ausprobiert  und es "ruckelte" und fühlte sich alles zäh an. Solange du den Unterschied nicht kennst, ist alles gut, aber mehr HZ fühlt sich nach ner gewissen Zeit einfach " smoother" an.



Ich hab letztens mal wieder 2560x1600 ausprobiert.
Klar .. geht auch, aber ich vermisse die zusätzlichen Details und den Schärfeeindruck von 4K 

Solange Du den Unterschied nicht kennst ist das wahrscheinlich egal, aber mehr Details/Schärfe sieht einfach besser aus^^


Du merkst schon, dass ich da nur den Spiegel hochhalte.


----------



## Bluestar123 (2. Januar 2018)

Hmm so wies aussieht ist das echt schwierig. Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe würde Ark auf 4k bei High auf dem System laufen? 

Aber die 165hz vom Asus Pg279q wären schon echt smooth. 

Ich war auch letztens mal beim Media Markt, hab aber nicht wirklich ne Möglichkeit gefunden 60hz und 144hz auszutesten. Aber 4K und WQHD konnte ich mal vergleichen.

Der Samsung hört sich auch gut an aber 32 Zoll. Ich weiß nicht so recht. Passt wahrscheinlich gar nicht auf meinen Schreibtisch. ^^

Bei Geizhals kommen bei 4K mit G-Sync nur die beiden: AOC Agon AG271UG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Predator XB271HKbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ohne G-Sync find ich vorallem den ASUS PB27UQ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland interessant. Aber zuerst muss mich ja erstmal entscheiden ob 4k oder WQHD. ^^


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2018)

Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Hmm so wies aussieht ist das echt schwierig. Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe würde Ark auf 4k bei High auf dem System laufen?



Hat niemand behauptet, und Du hast nicht nachgeschaut. Zu viel Arbeit?

Aber bedenke: Der Monitor wird mehrere Grafikkarten überleben. D.h. wenn Du jetzt "zu klein" denkst, könntest Du Dich mit der nächsten Graka schon wieder ärgern.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2018)

Wie wäre es mit sowas Produktvergleich Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx, ASUS MG279Q | Geizhals Deutschland ?
Wenn du bei 60Hz ohne Gsync klar kommst, dann erst recht bei 144Hz.
Billiger ist es auch und du sparst dir eventuelle Skalierungsprobleme.


----------



## Acoustico (2. Januar 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> 4k: Und warum hast Du Bedenken? Deine Graka kann DSR und Du kannst es ausprobieren, anstatt Bedenken haben zu müssen.
> <-- würde 4K kaufen^^



Ich glaube der Ersteller weiß evtl. gar nicht, was DSR bedeutet? Kann das sein? Weil er darauf gar nicht eingegangen ist. Also DSR kannst du bei dir in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter "3d-Einstellungen" und dann "DSR-Faktor" einstellen. Dadurch kannst du auch mit deinem 1080p Monitor Spiele auf 4k "simulieren" und kannst dann schauen, ob du genug FPS hättest mit dem neuen Bildschirm. 

Ich würde aber auch 144Hz bevorzugen. Evtl. 144Hz und WQHD. Alleine schon der Desktopbetrieb ist so viel flüssiger. Und man sollte bedenken: nicht nur die Spiele werden "geschmeidiger", sondern auch das Aiming wird um einiges verbessert. Fast jeden den ich kenne der auf 144Hz gewechselt hat ist dann im Multiplayer einige Ränge aufgestiegen. Aber da du jetzt nicht unbedingt Shooter spielst, macht das nicht sooo den großen Unterschied. Aber trotzdem, auch MMO's spielen sich deutlich flüssiger.


----------



## Bluestar123 (2. Januar 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Hat niemand behauptet, und Du hast nicht nachgeschaut. Zu viel Arbeit?
> 
> Behauptet das es schwierig ist oder was meinst du? Jedenfalls überleg ich schon seit einigen Tagen hin und her.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Januar 2018)

Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Der Samsung hört sich auch gut an aber 32 Zoll. Ich weiß nicht so recht. Passt wahrscheinlich gar nicht auf meinen Schreibtisch. ^^



Ich hab ihn mit ner beweglichen Wandhalterung für 20€ bei mir an die Wand montiert. Der Schreibtisch ist da durch befreit vom Fuß und bietet somit mehr Arbeitsfläche, und es sieht einfach klasse aus 

Wegen der reinen Bildschirmgröße würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, man gewöhnt sich so schnell an die Größe, dass es danach echt schwer fällt wieder jemals auf kleineren Bildschirmen zu zocken, denn Größe=Immersion.


----------



## Bluestar123 (2. Januar 2018)

Die beiden sehen interessant aus. Gibt's leider nicht mehr beim Media Markt, müsste ich wohl im Internet bestellen. 

Und ja ich hatte keinen Plan was DSR ist. Danke für die Erklärung, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2018)

Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Behauptet das es schwierig ist oder was meinst du? Jedenfalls überleg ich schon seit einigen Tagen hin und her.



Behauptet das es geht oder nicht geht. Also ARK in 4K mit Deiner Graka in High. 
Hat niemand. Und ich weiß nicht wo Du gesehen hast dass es jemand hat^^ Weder ja es geht, noch nein es geht nicht.

Und Du sollst nicht überlegen sondern nachschauen. Kostet Dich 5 Minuten Deiner Zeit. Der Schlüssel dazu ist eine Funktion Deiner Grafikkarte, die es seit gut 3 Jahren im Treiber gibt.
Die nennt sich DSR. Das erlaubt Dir "höhere" Auflösung als Dein Monitor verkraftet zu simulieren. Dann weißt Du ganz genau wie viel FPS rauskommen, und wo Du die Regler in ARK hinbewegen musst, um mit Deiner jetzigen Graka flüssige FPS zu bekommen. Und DU kannst GANZ ALLEIN entscheiden ob das für Dich ausreicht oder nicht.
Keine Tage mit Grübeln verschwenden, sondern 5 Minuten mal MACHEN 
Ganz ohne das Forum^^

Und da war dann meine Frage ob das zu viel Arbeit ist^^


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2018)

Nur wusste er bis eben garnicht was DSR ist, sondern hätte er das wohl schon mal früher ausprobiert.


----------



## Bluestar123 (2. Januar 2018)

Man gewöhnt sich ja bekanntlich an alles.  Vielleicht überlege ich's mir ja noch aber 32 Zoll sind schon etwas happig.


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2018)

Ich will ja nicht behaupten das es leicht ist nach Wörtern zu googeln, die man nicht sofort versteht, oder wenigstens mal nachzufragen, falls man etwas nicht versteht was schon in #2 erwähnt wurde 

Aber hat sich ja jetzt erledigt.


----------



## Bluestar123 (2. Januar 2018)

Ich probiers auf jeden Fall mal aus. Blos dazu brauch ich erstmal das System. Die Komponenten sind ja noch nicht mal bestellt.^^


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2018)

DSR überliest man auch mal schnell, da muss man jetzt nicht einem sofort Faulheit unterstellen.

32" sind schon um einges grösser als 27", ist für mich am Schreibtisch auch das Maximum.
 30" wären mir sogar lieber, gibt's halt nicht mit VA 144Hz.


----------



## cap82 (2. Januar 2018)

Ich kann dir hier auch mal meine natürlich rein subjektive Meinung dalassen.
Ich habe mich ganz klar für 1080p @144Hz entschieden. Das Arbeiten damit ist einfach viel angenehmer, ich kann länger mit entspannten Augen am PC sitzen. 
Das habe ich extrem gemerkt, da ich auch Samstags Online-Unterricht von frühmorgens bis spätnachmittags habe. Mit dem alten Monitor geht's irgendwann an die Birne, wenn du ständig auf den Monitor schauen "musst". 
Also mir geht es nicht nur ums zocken, obwohl meiner Meinung nach durchweg ALLE meine Spiele von der höheren Frequenz profitieren. Ich spiele sowohl Shooter als auch RPG's(gerade bei Witcher 3 war der Unterschied ziemlich stark), konnte also bisher beides vergleichen.
4k ist hübsch, ich sehe darin aber absolut nicht den Mehrwert, den ich mit 144Hz habe.
Bei TV/Heimkino sieht das dann wieder anders aus..


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2018)

Naja, wenn Du schon "Arbeit" anführst.

Schon mal den Unterschied von 1080p zu 2160p gesehen beim Inhalt Deiner Arbeitsfläche? Wie viel weniger Du da scrollen musst, bzw. wie viel mehr Du gleichzeitig darstellst?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (2. Januar 2018)

Ja, nur verringert sich auch der Pixelabstand bei DSR mit gleicher Bildschirmgröße. Wie gesagt, für meinen Anwendungsbereich war 144Hzklar vorzuziehen. 
Natives 4k an einem 27 Zöller hat mich nicht so überzeugt wie die 144Hz.
Wie gesagt definitiv "hübsch", aber leider für mich nicht so "entspannt" 
Für mehr Schärfe und Details in Games reicht mir Reshade und Luma Sharpen.

Ich will auch hier garnicht überzeugen oder was ausreden. Ich habe nur bisher noch keinen Post mit meinen Erfahrungen gesehen.


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2018)

DSR ist ja nur zum Ausprobieren da. Deshalb kauft man ja einen "großen" 4K Monitor 

Ich will auch keine was aufquatschen, meins war nur als Ergänzung zu Deinem "Arbeiten".


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 30" wären mir sogar lieber, gibt's halt nicht mit VA 144Hz.



Um jetzt mal Haare zu spalten; der vorgeschlagene Monitor hat genau 31,5" 

@Bluestar123, "gewöhnen" klingt vielleicht negativ konnotiert. Aber gerade bei einem Bildschirm mit dem man spielt, arbeitet und evtl. auch Filme/Serien schaut ist doch Größe ein wichtiger Spaß-Faktor. Ich meine ich gehe auch nicht zum Kino und frage nach dem Saal mit der kleinsten Leinwand  Wobei ich auch nachvollziehen kann, dass man nicht erschlagen werden möchte zu Hause von einem Rieeesenbildschirm. Deshalb ist, meinem persönlichem Empfinden nach, ein 31,5" ^^ eine gute Mischung aus Monitor zum arbeiten und Größe zwecks Immersion beim spielen. Aber ich schließe mich da auch meinen Vorrednern an und möchte Dir auch nichts andrehen, was Du selber nicht möchtest. Ich hatte letztens wieder mal einen 27" auf dem Tisch und ich möchte definitiv nicht mehr kleiner beim Monitorkauf gehen, davon abgesehen werden Augen auch nicht besser mit der Zeit^^


----------



## cap82 (2. Januar 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> DSR ist ja nur zum Ausprobieren da. Deshalb kauft man ja einen "großen" 4K Monitor
> 
> Ich will auch keine was aufquatschen, meins war nur als Ergänzung zu Deinem "Arbeiten".



Letzten Endes kann er nur die Richtige Entscheidung treffen, wenn er sich beide Varianten nach Hause holt und 1:1 vergleicht.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2018)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Um jetzt mal Haare zu spalten; der vorgeschlagene Monitor hat genau 31,5"



Nur hat meiner auch 31,5" und ich habe direkt mit nem 27" verglichen.


----------



## Bluestar123 (2. Januar 2018)

cap82 schrieb:


> Letzten Endes kann er nur die Richtige Entscheidung treffen, wenn er sich beide Varianten nach Hause holt und 1:1 vergleicht.



Kann man sich denn 2 Monitore kaufen und den zurückgeben, der einem nicht gefällt?


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2018)

Es gibt Leute die machen das so lange bis der Händler kotzt.
14 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Online-Kauf.


----------



## cap82 (2. Januar 2018)

Ist sicher nicht die feine Art, aber es gibt da ganz andere Spezialisten. Der erste Monitor, den ich bekam, hatte schon über 2500 Stunden auf dem Zähler und war total abgenutzt. Zudem war es noch das Vorgängermodell mit schwarzem Rahmen.
Hier hat sich jemand einen Neuen bestellt, den dann behalten und den Alten zurückgeschickt. Also einmal neu für lau... Riesen Schweinerei


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur hat meiner auch 31,5" und ich habe direkt mit nem 27" verglichen.



Inwiefern stören dich die 1,5" mehr an Größe denn?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2018)

Weil der Monitor dadurch etwas zu hoch ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Januar 2018)

Ah ok. Wenn ich genau überlege, war das bei meinem Samsung auch so, als ich ihn bekam und direkt probeweise mal mit dem Standfuß aufstellte, empfand ich ihn zu hoch. Was unter anderem auch ein Grund war, ihn per Wandhalterung in gewünschter Höhe aufzuhängen (Oberkante in Augenhöhe wird oft empfohlen, soweit ich weiß).


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2018)

Ja, ist richtig.
Das Problem dabei ist aber, das zB nen 24" viel kleiner ist und die gleiche Regel gelten soll.
Bei nem 32" hast du aber ein 10cm höheres Bild und der Schreibtisch gibt ja mit seiner Höhe das Minimalmaß vor.
Bei mir steht zB der Monitor auf einem Blech, dass 10cm unter der Schreibtischplatte angeschraubt ist.
So liegt der Monitor mit der Unterkante direkt auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So liegt der Monitor mit der Unterkante direkt auf dem Schreibtisch.



Die Problematik, die du schilderst, kenn ich nur zu gut. Bei mir liegt er quasi auch auf dem Schreibtisch mit der Unterkante, deshalb hab ich den Tisch auch etwas weg von der Wand geschoben, was ja auch total klar geht von der Entfernung bei einem 32". Auch wenn das jetzt alles meckern auf hohem Niveau ist, ein 32" ist schon was feines, wie ich finde. Ich glaube ich investiere eher in einen höhenverstellbaren Schreibtisch das nächste Mal, dann ist die Ergonomie des Monitors auch sekundär.


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2018)

Ich muss zugeben, dass auch mein 40" mit der Unterkante auf dem Tisch liegt (Wandhalterung). Wäre mir sonst auch "zu hoch" als Sitzriese


----------



## cap82 (2. Januar 2018)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich investiere eher in einen höhenverstellbaren Schreibtisch das nächste Mal, dann ist die Ergonomie des Monitors auch sekundär.



Eigentlich nicht, denn damit "verschiebst" du das Problem ja nur..


----------



## Bluestar123 (3. Januar 2018)

Zwei Fragen hätte ich noch und zwar wenn ich mich für 4K entscheiden sollte, wäre G-Sync bei dem was ich spiele vorteilhaft? Und könnt ihr mir bei 4K einen Monitor (IPS, Ergonomie, 27-28 Zoll, max. 800 €) empfehlen? Was haltet ihr von dem Asus Pb27uq?


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Januar 2018)

Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen hätte ich noch und zwar wenn ich mich für 4K entscheiden sollte, wäre G-Sync bei dem was ich spiele vorteilhaft? Und könnt ihr mir bei 4K einen Monitor (IPS, Ergonomie, 27-28 Zoll, max. 800 €) empfehlen? Was haltet ihr von dem Asus Pb27uq?



G-Sync ist für Nvidiakarten und Spiel-Unabhängig. Wenn die Bildrate also die fps niedrig sind, soll das G-Sync es ausgleichen damit es nicht sooo Ruckelig aussieht. jetz mal ganz salop gesagt.
bei Hohen Auflösungen die oft in niedrigen Bildraten resultieren kann eine Syncronisation schon vom Vorteil sein. Das vorhandensein von G-Sync lässt aber auch die LCD Preise, immer unerklärlich hoch steigen^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Januar 2018)

G-Sync synchronisiert die Ausgabe an Bildern deiner Grafikkarte mit dem Monitor 1:1. Daraus resultiert, dass Du kein Input-Lag (Eingabeverzögerungen) hast und das Bild kein Tearing (Bildzerreißen) aufweist. Ich spiele mit ner GTX an einem Freesync-Moni und muss sagen, dass ich recht unempfindlich für Input-Lag und Tearing bin, wobei ich da auch meine von Spiel zu Spiel Unterschiede wahrnehmen zu können. Also, dass manche Spiele tatsächlich mehr Tearing haben als andere, wo ich auch ohne V-Sync gar kein Tearing wahrnehme. Wohlgemerkt alles bei 60fps-lock.

Bezüglich 27", IPS und UHD: Bisher ist es leider so, dass die meisten sehr üblen Glow, BLB, usw. haben und das trotz 700-800€. Das könnte zu einer bösen Panellotterie führen. Je mehr du recherchierst in Foren und Rezensionen, je mehr wirst du lesen können, wie Leute bis zu 10(!) mal ihr ausgeliefertes Gerät austauschen und dabei schwanken die Fehler zu mehr, dann noch mehr, dann wieder weniger, so dass manche sich einfach nur noch zufrieden geben bei dem, mit Verlaub, Rotz an Qualität für fast 1000€. Natürlich ist das aber nur der Worst Case, der aber anscheinend sehr oft vorkommt, wenn man die Menge an Beiträgen in sämtlichen Foren beachtet. Ich würde dir vielleicht sogar eher anraten dir mal tn-panels anzuschauen. Die aktuellen TN-Panels mit 10bit-Farbtiefe stehen einem IPS-Panel in fast nichts nach und sind weniger anfällig für Glow und BLB soweit ich weiß.

Bsp. mit G-Sync:

Acer Predator XB281HKbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bsp. mit Freesync:

Samsung U28H750 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Und ja, der krasse Preisunterschied, liegt am G-Sync


----------



## Bluestar123 (3. Januar 2018)

Heißt das, dass ein 10bit TN Monitor identisch von der Bildqualität mit einem 10bit IPS ist? 

Die beiden Monitore haben laut der tecnischen Daten einiges zu bieten. 

Hab grad noch ein bisschen bei Geizhals geschaut und hab noch einen Samsung mit 10bit gefunden: Samsung U28E850R Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich weiß nicht ob das einen spürbaren Unterschied zu dem anderen Samsung macht. Auf jeden Fall sind bestimmt beide gut. Der Acer mit G-Sync wäre bestimmt auch toll. Wenn nur dieser hässliche Standfuß nicht wäre. ^^ Aber die inneren Werte sind schließlich wichtiger.


----------



## HisN (3. Januar 2018)

Nö. Die Blickwinkel-Stabilität ist bei IPS immer besser als bei TN.
Allerdings ist es seltener geworden dass das Schwarz bei TN nur ein graugrün ist. Kommt aber noch vor^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Januar 2018)

Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das einen spürbaren Unterschied zu dem anderen Samsung macht.



Der Andere nutzt die Quantum-Dot-Technologie, bei der, neben Rot-Grün-Blau, noch ein vierter Farbpunkt, nämlich Gelb, zum Einsatz kommt, um so ein Farben-reicheres Bild wieder zu geben.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2018)

Bitte was?
Quantum Dot Displays › Professional System
Bitte lesen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Januar 2018)

Upps! Da hat wohl mein Hirn was durcheinander geschmissen, wegen Quantum > Quattro > Vier bla blubb  So was gab es nämlich damals mal im Tv-Bereich mit dem vierten Pixel, zumindest hatte Sharp bei seinen damaligen High-End-Geräten damit geworben. Aber JoM79 hat da natürlich recht wenn er verwundert "Bitte was?" schreibt  Sorry, mein Fehler und gut erklärter kurzer Artikel  

Resümee: Quantum-Dot ist doch ne bessere Technologie als ich (fälschlicherweise) gedacht habe.

edit: Hab das mal gerade gegoogled, um nochmal sicher zu gehen bevor mir mein Hirn nicht noch einen Streich spielt  Siehe da, Sharp nannte es Quattron Technology.


4-Color Innovation, Quattron Technology | TVs AQUOS Global Website


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2018)

Bluestar123 schrieb:


> 144hz nur bei Shootern sinnvoll oder auch bei Rollenspielen (Ark)?


Als 144hz-Beführworter würde ich Dir gerne zeigen, dass 144Hz sogar am Desktop ein Vorteil ist!

Am besten schaust Du es Dir an, vergleichst und kaufst dann erst. Es ist völlig egal, ob wir etwas 
gut oder schlecht finden. du musst damit leben. Deine CPU schreit förmlich nach 144Hz.


----------



## Bluestar123 (4. Januar 2018)

Ja blos wo anschauen, beim Media Markt sah ich dazu keine Möglichkeit. Aber Danke für deine Meinung. 

Ach und ist jetzt also der Samsung mit der Quantum Dot Technologie besser trotz 8bit satt 10bit?


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als 144hz-Beführworter würde ich Dir gerne zeigen, dass 144Hz sogar am Desktop ein Vorteil ist!
> 
> Am besten schaust Du es Dir an, vergleichst und kaufst dann erst. Es ist völlig egal, ob wir etwas
> gut oder schlecht finden. du musst damit leben. Deine CPU schreit förmlich nach 144Hz.



Ich habe auch mal verglichen und Bildläufe bei lesen von Großen Texten ist schöner. Da wird bei Scrollen der Text auch sauberer angezeigt. Wenn ich auf 60Hz stelle verschimmt es schneller.
Bei meinem Alten Moni sowiso^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2018)

Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Ach und ist jetzt also der Samsung mit der Quantum Dot Technologie besser trotz 8bit satt 10bit?


Ich habe mich früher nie um Monitore gekümmert, bin also kein wirklich ernstzunehmender Berater. Als ich Deine Frage vor ein paar Wochen aufgeworfen habe, kamen ein paar gute links herum. Lies Dir bei Bedarf dieses Thema durch. Wenn Du 144Hz nutzen willst, empfehle ich eindeutig Free Sync oder G-Sync, je nachdem, welche Grafikkarte Du nutzt. Erst dann macht 144Hz wirklich Spaß. Bei 60HZ würde ich es ebenso nahelegen, denn fällt die Frequenz der Grafikkarte mal unter 60FPS, sieht es wieder nicht gut aus und das wird Dir in 4K häufiger passieren.
Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor? => Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR wurde es


----------



## Bluestar123 (4. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe mich früher nie um Monitore gekümmert, bin also kein wirklich ernstzunehmender Berater. Als ich Deine Frage vor ein paar Wochen aufgeworfen habe, kamen ein paar gute links herum. Lies Dir bei Bedarf dieses Thema durch. Wenn Du 144Hz nutzen willst, empfehle ich eindeutig Free Sync oder G-Sync, je nachdem, welche Grafikkarte Du nutzt. Erst dann macht 144Hz wirklich Spaß. Bei 60HZ würde ich es ebenso nahelegen, denn fällt die Frequenz der Grafikkarte mal unter 60FPS, sieht es wieder nicht gut aus und das wird Dir in 4K häufiger passieren.
> Welcher 144Hz Gsync Monitor? => Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR wurde es



Danke, werde ich mir anschauen.


----------

